# The TerrorKlowns are Here!!!



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Greetings Halloween citizens! As some of you know, I have been working on the theme song for Jarrod L. Dodson's TerrorKlowns comic books. So here it is in its entirety! Also...

Many of you were involved in the charity drive that I held for my wife back in June, so it is my turn to pay it forward and donate all proceeds from this track to the Spirit of Children donation drive. To donate, please visit www.verse13.info

For those of you who did donate to my wife's charity, you will get this song for free! (Just give me a few days to get it sent out.)

Thank you very much for everyone's love and support!!! -Mike Fox, Verse 13


----------



## Hazzard (Oct 25, 2013)

That was an amazing track! I am home alone.. and had to turn around to look into the kitchen and make sure the TerrorKlowns were not behind me, haha. Great sound and keep up the good work!


----------

